# Dealer Finally Installed Aux Input - Now Subs Don't Work



## PotatoAddict (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello, everyone. Thought I'd share an aux install experience and hopefully get some help/ideas about a problem that occurred afterwards. Sorry about its length. You can skip the Days 1-3 if you want as it's just a recount of what I went through.

Day 1 - Monday, Dec 19:

I took my 2006 525i w/ standard 10 speaker audio to Desert BMW of Henderson @ 10 AM to have an aux input installed. I asked for a loaner, but they said I needed 2 weeks notice, so I rented a Ford Focus from Hertz for one day out of my own pocket, thinking that I would be returning the rental later that day. However, the dealership stated that although the hardware install was easy, the programming kept crashing. My car stayed overnight.

Day 2 - Tuesday, Dec 20:

Got up early morning and called my service advisor: "still crashing." Extended my Hertz rental for another day. Decided to visit dealer in person at 5 PM to talk to technician/SA. They told me they finally got the programming finished (Aux Input appears in iDrive now), but there is no input signal detected from external audio device. GRR. Explained that I'm paying for a rental out of my pocket. SA agreed to give me a loaner car and told me to come back the following morning. My car stayed overnight.

Day 3 - Wednesday, Dec 21:

Returned Ford Focus @ 10 AM, and borrowed a 2005 330i loaner (wow that car is fast). Went back home. Received call later that day from SA that car was finished. I quickly rushed over to the dealer, payed $342.65, and took off in my car. Tried the aux input while driving out of the auto mall and was like "cool" when I noticed that there was no bass in the audio system no matter what mode: FM, AM, CD, WB, Aux. Even when I turned the bass up all the way, still no bass. I then realized that the two under-the-seat subwoofers aren't working anymore! I made a U-turn back to the dealer. Technician took the car back in the garage. After 1/2 hour, he told me that the amplifier that powers the subwoofers needs to be replaced.  He then told me that they need to order a new amp, and that I need to come back. Yes, crash... erm, I mean programming will be required again.  I'm going back to CA for the holidays, so made an appointment for service + loaner on Jan 10 (hopefully I'll get to borrow the X3!!).

I don't intend to make the dealership sound bad. They were very polite, concerned, and committed to finishing the job. Example: when I retrieved my car, it was washed w/ the tires shined like they do with all cars.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Does anyone here know if my technician's diagnosis sounds right?... that the reason the subs aren't working is due to the amp? When I put my ear close to the subs, I think I hear a hissing sound. All of the other speakers/tweeters seem to be working okay. Has anyone else experienced their sound system with the subwoofers that stopped working, and/or know if its really due to the amplifier, and/or know if there's a trick to get them working again (perhaps a reset)? I apologize if this question was asked/answered in the past. I tried performing a lot of searches, but couldn't find one that matched.

Overall, wow. So much trouble for an aux input install. I should have purchased the 2006 330i instead: aux input and L7 standard... plus I realized the power of the 330i.

I'm done now. Thanks a lot for reading. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

